# Hay Low End Users, Want A Gpu That Will Blow Your Mind For A Great Price???



## ADE

Check this out. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180055477579&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Jet

WOW! Can I have it!


----------



## ADE

...............


----------



## deankenny

is that item a joke?


----------



## ADE

No. Just trying to get some money. I see you have the same GPU I have now. So I can see how you may shun on the card I'm selling but, hay i have a bid and 4 people watching...someone must want it. But this one is a joke
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180056805011&rd=1&rd=1

Anyone want some cheese?


----------



## ADE

Plus I said for low end users. Like people still using the FX series. Plus Everything I said in the eBay link is true. I can play ALL of those games on MAX graphics. And yes I got ripped off on the arctic silver stuff....sadly...I back up my words 100%.


----------



## ro0kie

That GPU looks just like mine... My card overclocks really well.


----------



## ADE

Exept is 256MB.


----------



## Shane

Yeah im sure it will sell,

Not everyone can afford the latest and greatest so looks like a good buy if someones intrested.


----------



## deankenny

no i didnt mean to offend anyone just looks like you got a bit excited while writing the ad unless thats just an American thing


----------



## ADE

the eBay listing or the computer forum listing? If its the computer forum listing I'm just trying to attract attention to my EBay listing. Anyone up for bidding on the EBay Cheese? lol.


----------



## deankenny

no the actual ebay listing, i mean the 6200 is a fine GFX card but the ad was OTT for me, so as i said must be an American thing as America and Americans are all OTT


----------



## ADE

what does OTT mean again?

edit- oh over the top OK I get what OTT means now.  Oh well. I try to make it sound interesting. If you sold something on eBay you would want to make other realize that your item is better than the others right? (truthfully though, if I lied my account would be kicked) other wise you make no money. What do you think about my cheese listing? Think someone out there will buy it?


----------



## deankenny

OTT = Over The Top


----------



## ADE

deankenny said:


> no the actual ebay listing, i mean the 6200 is a fine GFX card but the ad was OTT for me, so as i said must be an American thing as America and Americans are all OTT



That's right. We all try hard and over achieve. That's why America is the Cubans Pro mus Land....and Illegal Immigrants......And in all those movies where poor families go to America to start a new life.......but hay, I still gotta give Austin Powers to ya. And Nanny 911....Which I don't get cuz she in the UK but they don't use 911 as a # over there do they??? Oh and Supper Nanny...Australia had Jeff Gorwin...China had......uh.....hmm......any way. I'd like to go to the UK one day. Seems cool. How long does it take to get an Accent???? That would be the Bomb!!!


----------



## deankenny

lmao the UK is poor now it used to be nice but now its full of stabbings, rapings, gangs, shootings, robberies, arsens everything undder the sun. and yes if you dial 911 here you do reach emrgency services.


----------



## ADE

deankenny said:


> and yes if you dial 911 here you do reach emrgency services.


OMG THE LEGANDS ARE TRUE!!! QUICK, CALL THE PRESIDANT!!! OF SWISERLAND!!! HE'LL KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!! Oh, and the rest of the other bad stuff sound like places in the USA where the Immigrants I told you about, don't do to well and end up in the Ghetto.....or a box....

Edit- Or say screw this I'm going back home......


----------



## deankenny

yeh, the uk since mid 90s has been taken over, i mean the football team i support Aston Villa the actual place Aston is now asian and i cant walk throuh that  town unless its a match day otherwise id get slaughtered. and depends what accent your on about lol, unless your stereotyping and on about the Hugh Grant accent, which hardly no one has unless you were brought up by rich folk.


----------



## ADE

Is that the kind where (excuse my language-I have absolutely no idea what I'm saying or what it means) "you blootty like bloke, If you go across that frog and toad I'll give you a bit of a jay Arther I will!!!" "Too right you ol chap. Settle down and we'll have some tea and a crumpet." Is that the sterio type? whats the real type?


----------



## Jet

Oh so that was you posting it? Sorry, I thought it was one of those posts to make people laugh at the seller


----------



## ADE

Jet said:


> Oh so that was you posting it? Sorry, I thought it was one of those posts to make people laugh at the seller



? not sure what you mean by that....


----------



## deankenny

yes that is the stereotype this is more like what we all talk like except if ur from up north

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P28LSU_orA


----------



## ADE

OK....very odd video....shouldn't have played with kids around..................................thanks for the heads up


----------



## deankenny

lol sorry should have warned you , anyway thats a normal Brits culture these days football drugs and violence soo all that green countryside you hear about and fresh air, doesnt exist no more over here.


----------



## ADE

OW....maybe you'd like America......lol.


----------



## newgeneral01

ADE said:


> No. Just trying to get some money. I see you have the same GPU I have now. So I can see how you may shun on the card I'm selling but, hay i have a bid and 4 people watching...someone must want it. But this one is a joke
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=180056805011&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Anyone want some cheese?



Hmm sounds good. i love cheese i might buy it lol


----------



## deankenny

yes i want to Orlando last year, was great, ppl just so down to earth and straight to the point and the themeparks were great compared to ours. the ppl who work thier actually look like they enjoy it whereas in England they sit there grumpy face saying move along


----------



## Jet

Over two pages of just two people talking off-topic


----------



## jimmymac

deankenny said:


> yes i want to Orlando last year, was great, ppl just so down to earth and straight to the point and the themeparks were great compared to ours. the ppl who work thier actually look like they enjoy it whereas in England they sit there grumpy face saying move along



you wanna get out o weymouth then lad, the whole country aint that bad....in fact its quality up here


----------



## ADE

That because Orlando Florida I "THE" Prty state. They have one of the best Party Collage's there. When I went there there were TON OF BRITSH FOLK THERE!!! I just have to ask, WHY? THERE WERE MORE BRITISH THAN AMERICAN AND ILLEGAL IMAGRANTS COMPBINED!!! ??????????????????????????????? This is just so funny that this happens...Like of nice folk from where you are though. Slight accent but noticeable. OH !!! OH!!! DID YOU KNOW IN CANADA YOU GET FREE MEDICATION????????? HOLY MEDICARE!!!!


----------



## deankenny

yes i know Chester well i did my cbt bike test up there, but i was living in Rhyl in north wales at the time and i dont think i need to tell you what Rhyl is like


----------



## ADE

newgeneral01 said:


> Hmm sounds good. i love cheese i might buy it lol



Please don't hesitate to cut the cheese and dive right on in the the bidding. After all, it is the EBAY Cheese!!!!...........I wonder if it will get on David Letterman.....They sometimes find weird things and show it on the show....


----------



## jimmymac

oh god yeah, i work over north wales so know rhyl well........

i'm a bit north o chester, little sutton


----------



## ADE

How's the Queen??? She hasn't sent me her mail Lately..how's she doing? I haven't herd from her. hows her husband?


----------



## Shane

deankenny said:


> lmao the UK is poor now it used to be nice but now its full of stabbings, rapings, gangs, shootings, robberies, arsens everything undder the sun. and yes if you dial 911 here you do reach emrgency services.



Sad but true.


----------



## ADE

So the Queen is in trouble? Gosh darn it I told her in my last letter not to tax the HOBO's!!! I have to act fast, is there an uprising?????!!!!!


----------



## Geoff

What does this have to do with your video card


----------



## ADE

Britten.


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];503273 said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with your video card



(Counts minutes until a mod will move the thread to off topic)


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> Britten.


 

Do you mean Britain?


----------



## ADE

[-0MEGA-];503288 said:
			
		

> Do you mean Britain?



If you want to look at it that way.


----------



## Rambo

ADE - you are seriously asking to get banned here. Your posts are completely lacking from the original topic, and although you're not the only one, you are the one who has made the most.

5 pages of rubbish.


----------



## ADE

ugg......Fine. No more talk of....that......but banned? Its not THAT big of a deal.


----------



## Rambo

ADE said:


> ugg......Fine. No more talk of....that......but banned? Its not THAT big of a deal.



You've already been warned once, by SFR. And by the way - why is it you made a duplicate thread of this? It can't have been an accident, since there was a gap of *2 minutes* after you posted the first one.

I don't want you to think of me as a moderator - because I'm not one. By all means, fill the forum up with junk! It's just I think this is a great place, which should be respected (i.e. No constant writing of useless posts - SPAM).


----------



## ADE

Oh, sorry about the double. I though the first one didn't work. So I tried it again and THEN I saw that there were two. I tried to get rid of the first one, but I could figure out how. Sorry every body, sorry. I don't know why I was acting so strange yesterday but I'm over it....might have been the new coffee er somthin....my bad....


----------

